# So I am FINALLY leaving south...and I have a question...



## Everymanalion (Jul 31, 2012)

What do you think is the cheapest/easiest way to get from NYC to the Texas/Mexico border WITHOUT train hopping? Help plzzzz k thx Greyhound wants over $200, fuck thatttt


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Hitchhike it lol.Just fly a sign where you are trying to get to.Hell I got from Fl to Pa in 6 days lol.Guess I got goodluck afterall ;D.Good luck and safe travels.I'd sorta be interested in goin with ya but fuck all that heat down there lol.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 1, 2012)

Mega bus?


----------



## NoahScape (Aug 4, 2012)

Does that chinatown bus go that way? Mega Bus is a good option as well.


----------

